

Facebook Database Write Failed Error, May 27 2012 - rogk11
http://www.simplerna.com/2012/05/facebook-database-write-failed-error.html

======
georgemcbay
As much as I dislike Facebook in general, kudos to their engineers. If your
service handling hundreds of millions of people is usually so robust that
someone seeing an error condition dialog is blogspam-worthy news, you're doing
a wonderful job.

